# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Question regarding "de-venomizing" a snake

## Reptile King

I have read and heard that venomous snakes can have a procedure done to remove the venom glands from them.......making them all the more easier to handle.  I also understand that sometimes all the venom cannot be removed.

Here is my question.  If a venomous snake has their venom glands removed how does it kill it's prey?  I know some venomous snakes like a rattle snake will strike and release it's prey and then eat it after it dies.  A venomous snake like a cobra will strike and hold the prey while it is pumping venom until the prey dies.

Do these keepers just feed frozen/thawed to their animals that do not have venom glands?  I am just wondering how the snakes eat that have their venom glands removed.  For whatever reason I have just been curious about this.  I have no intention of ever owning a venomous animal but was curious nonetheless.

----------


## Royal Morphz

> I have read and heard that venomous snakes can have a procedure done to remove the venom glands from them.......making them all the more easier to handle.  I also understand that sometimes all the venom cannot be removed.
> 
> Here is my question. * If a venomous snake has their venom glands removed how does it kill it's prey?*  I know some venomous snakes like a rattle snake will strike and release it's prey and then eat it after it dies.  A venomous snake like a cobra will strike and hold the prey while it is pumping venom until the prey dies.
> 
> Do these keepers just feed frozen/thawed to their animals that do not have venom glands?  I am just wondering how the snakes eat that have their venom glands removed.  For whatever reason I have just been curious about this.  I have no intention of ever owning a venomous animal but was curious nonetheless.


The bolded info is the answer to your query. With most venomous north American snakes they strike, inject venom, and then find there prey when its dead.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

YouTube - Venomoid cobras give venom

----------


## Neal

I would never support removing a venomous snake glands just to own them and be able to handle them. Then to top it off, not all the time is the procedure done correctly, so the person is still taking a huge risk. Why own a venomous animal though if your going to take away it's mot unique feature? That would be like owning Camaro and putting a honda motor in it.

----------

_joepythons_ (01-16-2010),_Moofins07_ (03-15-2010),snakegrl (04-17-2010)

----------


## oswhiteboy

> Why own a venomous animal though if your going to take away it's mot unique feature? That would be like owning Camaro and putting a honda motor in it.


best analogy I have ever heard.

----------

_Moofins07_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## Wh00h0069

They don't kill their prey. You have to feed them dead rodents.

----------


## redpython

i am glad someone posted the video from the krz.

----------


## SinisterSerpents

We do own a copperhead venomoid that we've had for a long while now.  We got her when we first started keeping snakes.  She can kill a live mouse with just her fangs.  One bite and its down.  However she will also take F/T.

----------


## lesserlover

> I would never support removing a venomous snake glands just to own them and be able to handle them. Then to top it off, not all the time is the procedure done correctly, so the person is still taking a huge risk. Why own a venomous animal though if your going to take away it's mot unique feature? That would be like owning Camaro and putting a honda motor in it.


There are Honda engines that create a lot of power when tuned.

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (06-17-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I don't believe in "de-venomizing" either.  I think it's clearly a dumb idea.  Even though it could be the safest idea when keeping a venomous snake, the glands aren't made to just be removed.  It's not natural take away what venomous snakes need in order to kill their prey just so you have a snake that supposedly can't kill you when it bites you.

I think it is what makes the snake, the snake.  Kind of like how we have our own styles.  They have the glands that make them feel comfortable because they use it for prey and protection.  We have whatever in appearance or objects that make us happy.

----------


## mrmertz

> I think it is what makes the snake, the snake.  Kind of like how we have our own styles.  They have the glands that make them feel comfortable because they use it for prey and protection.  We have whatever in appearance or objects that make us happy.


I agree! Objects like "Colt" or "Mossberg" or perhaps an occasional "H&K" or "Glock"!  :Salute: 

Oh, nevermind. It's late. I gotta get to bed...

----------


## PurplePython

Pretty cruel if you ask me. I wouldn't want someone to chop my hands off to make me less of a threat.

----------


## redstormlax12

To de-venomize a snake is extremely cruel. It is extremely dangerous for the snake. Think about getting your wisdom teeth removed times ten. If you cant keep a hot because its a hot, then dont get one. Plain and simple.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Why is everyone jumping all over the OP when he clearly said he has no intention of ever owning a hot? De venomizing a hot? Or otherwise? That he was only curious as to how an animal which uses venom to kill would be able to eat in this situation?

He clearly tried to prevent this by making statements along these lines. He obviously knew that he would recieve some backlash if anyone thought he was interested in having this procedure done. I guess the term C.Y.O.A didnt work here did it.... Chill out people. Read the post.  :Wag of the finger:

----------

chasedandbeaten (04-17-2010)

----------


## CeeJay

> There are Honda engines that create a lot of power when tuned.


Yeah, the NSX and S2000 are very good engines.

----------


## BOWSER11788

hehe, every time venomoid, is metion people get ill, but as stated OP, wasn't for it, though it is, bad why buy a gun with NO ammo.

----------


## chasedandbeaten

> Why is everyone jumping all over the OP when he clearly said he has no intention of ever owning a hot? De venomizing a hot? Or otherwise? That he was only curious as to how an animal which uses venom to kill would be able to eat in this situation?
> 
> He clearly tried to prevent this by making statements along these lines. He obviously knew that he would recieve some backlash if anyone thought he was interested in having this procedure done. I guess the term C.Y.O.A didnt work here did it.... Chill out people. Read the post.


I was thinking the same thing...

----------


## BOWSER11788

people get hot over there hots, omg yea, im hilarious, i will be signing autographs all nigh, lol, but agree with chased

----------


## capitalB

> Pretty cruel if you ask me. I wouldn't want someone to chop my hands off to make me less of a threat.


exactly!!  simple and well put!!

----------


## Jaydizzl05

> Yeah, the NSX and S2000 are very good engines.


Not to thread jack but basically any of the sportier Hondas/Acuras will produce good power in their engines, not just the NSX and S2000, just thought I'd throw that in there.  :Smile:

----------


## guntersxr

i think cleveland and quagmire from family guy said it best. "sex with out potency is pointless, you take the venom from a cobra and what do you have? you have a belt."

----------


## anthonym

Not to be the devil's advocate or anything (well, I guess that's exactly what I'm being.. haha), but whenever these discussions come up about venomoids come up, I see nothing but terrible analogies and opinions masquerading as facts.. 

While I'm not a big fan of them myself, I'd really like to see better arguments made other than "Its like a gun without bullets" and its a cruel procedure. Yes, the backroom hack jobs are cruel procedures, but advancements this day and age provide for pretty damn humane surgeries when done correctly. I'd also like to see actual research data regarding the argument about them not being able to digest food. I've never actually seen solid data for or against this argument, and most every point everyone raises in these discussions, are pretty much just regurgitated info they've heard from someone else. 

Like I said, I'm not saying this to argue for venomoids. But I really dislike ill formed arguments in any discussion. I enjoy hard data, not speculation  :Smile:

----------


## guntersxr

sorry if i offended you fella, didnt realize quoting something funny from a cartoon would get your panties in a bunch. my appologies. :Tears:

----------


## anthonym

> sorry if i offended you fella, didnt realize quoting something funny from a cartoon would get your panties in a bunch. my appologies.


haha, sorry, I wasn't singling anyone out. Sorry if it seemed that way. I'm just talking in general.  :Smile:

----------


## Skiploder

> sorry if i offended you fella, didnt realize quoting something funny from a cartoon would get your panties in a bunch. my appologies.


Where did you get that you offended him?  As far as I can tell, his answer didn't even address _your_ analogy.

Were you hoping to offend him?

Anthony:

Studies have been done on digestions and venomoids - no appreciable difference.

----------


## Bellabob

Never, ever remove or "de-venomize" a snake. Its lethal for them.

----------


## coldblooded

> Never, ever remove or "de-venomize" a snake. Its lethal for them.


What?

I'm not for devenomizing, but I have never heard of it being lethal for hots to be devenomized. (Disregarding the chance of infection after the surgery.)
 :Confused:

----------


## Sammy412

Whether it affects digestion or it doesn't, it is cruel to alter an animal for a human's whim.....whether it is making a venomous a venomoid, or clipping ears on a dog......Cosmetic, no medical necessity.  Leave things the way nature intended, and if people don't like it they can buy a nonven or a collie :Smile:

----------

